
On the Multidimensional Stable Marriage Problem - user_235711
http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.02972
======
DominikPeters
I'm not sure why this paper would be of special interest to people outside the
Stable Matching community. While interesting, yet another variation of the
Gale-Shapley algorithm isn't ground-breaking, and both writing and the
introductory section need more work [in particular, it doesn't make sense to
say that an algorithm is "stable" (only its output is), and algorithms cannot
"be" O(n^2) either, but merely run in that time].

~~~
arnoldoMuller23
This is a very important solution that has applications in Predictive
Analytics Problems. This solution allows you to optimally find a pairing that
is optimal between two parties and this is a fundamental problem in
mathematical distance functions. Critical problems such as this one:
[http://www.kdnuggets.com/2015/02/data-mining-simmachines-
jas...](http://www.kdnuggets.com/2015/02/data-mining-simmachines-jasbug-
critical-security-vulnerability.html)

... Can only be found with distance functions!

------
Amorymeltzer
Obligatory: [https://xkcd.com/592/](https://xkcd.com/592/)

~~~
j2kun
How is that relevant?

~~~
Amorymeltzer
Math attempting to solve relationships? I'd say it's spot on - although
apparently I'm the only one!

~~~
Retra
It's math solving a math problem, not a relationship problem.

